
Amazon announces second quarter results - adventured
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/news-release/news-release-details/2020/Amazon.com-Announces-Second-Quarter-Results/
======
gigatexal
I’ve got a buddy at amazon who joined 5 years back that’s probably a
millionaire now just on the stock rise alone given his stock bonuses.

Amazon.com and prime have become so useful to me I think of it like my iPhone:
I can’t go without it.

------
simonebrunozzi
> We’ve created over 175,000 new jobs since March and are in the process of
> bringing 125,000 of these employees into regular, full-time positions.

Boom. These numbers are just damn impressive. Can you imagine? Adding the
equivalent of Bank of America... in one single quarter.

------
three_seagrass
42% YoY quarterly rev growth is pretty damn good. For whatever reason they
decided to double net income too.

~~~
adventured
At occasional intervals (usually every year at this point) they do pushes
upward on income and set a new baseline that the market can expect. Then
they'll make some big investments, divert some income growth for a while, and
then make their next push to the next income tier to satisfy investors wanting
to see income growth.

------
Alupis
Aren't these normally called "Quarterly Earnings"?

Amazon has a habit of making up words and pretending everyone already uses
them. Perhaps they think not referring to "earnings" will help disguise they
are earning money hand-over-fist?

"Peak" is their latest one, as in "Ensuring everyone is ready for Peak".
Apparently "Peak" refers to the holiday shopping season, starting with Black
Friday. Nevermind everyone in the industry calls it "the holiday season".

~~~
parasubvert
“Quarterly results“ is pretty common, as is “Peak” in retail.

~~~
Alupis
Perhaps it's country specific? Or Brick-n-Mortal terminology?

Been in this (online) industry for a long, long time, never once heard of it
referred that way. I'd think you'd need to quantify what "peak" you're talking
about, as-in "Peak Sales" or something. And, not everyone's "peak" is at the
same time, so it's odd to refer to it that way.

~~~
ponker
Yeah, it's brick-and-mortal terminology.

~~~
Alupis
Very odd word choice to use then, particularly in notifications sent to their
millions of non-professional 3rd party sellers.

~~~
glxxyz
I think the reply was sarcastic due to your misspelling of "brick-and-mortar".

It's not an odd word choice, see also
[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/07/apple-reports-
third-q...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/07/apple-reports-third-
quarter-results/) and many others

